
Dear Bootcamps: Raise Your Admissions Bars, or Get Out of the Way - antiffan
https://www.firststepcoding.com/blog/dear-bootcamps-raise-your-admissions-bars-or-get-out-of-the-way
======
shams93
A lot of developers are self taught. I learned Java before there were courses
for it. You have to be extremely self motivated for a boot camp to have an
impact.

